# Is he a douche or what?!?



## Ms Grim Reefer (Oct 8, 2021)

I am looking for advice or insight on my situation… I made more than my husband so he quit to work a job that is out of town and pays more the more hours, so he works 80+ every two weekswas never home for almost a year and a half now…. and I wasn’t… I was remote and had a great boss that didn’t demand more than 8 a day but had all the household crap on me … so he drew up a hate for me “ his mother helped” while he was out of town and my daughter was included… now he has been very limited about affection which would be normal but sex is out of the question now too and he says it’s cause he has seen my grossness over the last year… dude heard me fart 2 times in 25 yrs for **** sake and I listen to the ass trombone all night for 25 yrs and I’m gross? There’s much more if you care or would like to help me out I’m just so lost right now…. Also I am currently without a Car and he has a small truck (stick shift I can’t drive it) and went and financed a 62k truck and I’m over here with nothing to drive……… he keeps saying I can buy a 200$ car to get by… I drive 66 miles a day and his sits at a lot for all the time he’s working less than .5 miles away…….Divorce seems right


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

sorry I have not idea what you talking about , 
seem to have so many things in your head and trying to get them all out at the same time .
if you want help with this take the time ti put you thoughts together 
give us a image of him you and the others in the mix up and someone can help you make your mind up if divorce is the right response for you or if you have just both lost the know how of talking to each other ,


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

This all adds up to him having an affair.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Probably best to get rid of your photo for security reasons.


----------

